# Windows Has Run Into A Problem And Needs To Restart



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

System just keeps restarting in Windows 10 Toshiba.
I notice also that it seems to be stuck in Airplane Mode, and internet connection seems to be missing.
The only way that I can restart and get into the repair menu is with 3
hard presses - to restart 3 times.
Not sure where to go from there.
Tried Command Mode sfc /scannow but it was unable to complete.
Would appreciate any help.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Usually indicates RAM needs re-seating.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Corday.
Seems secure.
Am in Safe Mode Now.
Anything that I can try from there?


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

If sfc /scannow won't complete, try the following ....

Open up a command prompt with Admin privileges ... https://www.howtogeek.com/194041/how-to-open-the-command-prompt-as-administrator-in-windows-8.1/

Then type ...

DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

... hit return and allow Dism to complete.

Now run sfc /scannow and all being well it should complete.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you.
Also for the link.
Am trying DISM command in Safe Mode now as normal mode closes and restarts very quickly.
Also, I am running in Power Shell Admin as this was the option that came up with Windows key + X.
Will let you know how it goes.
Thanks again.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

DISM.
The operation completed successfully.
Now going on to run sfc /scannow.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Disable Hibernate. This also disables Fast Start. Do a complete start, shut down cycle and let's see what happens.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Typed powercfg.exe /hibernate off in Powershell Admin but message says Invalid Parameters.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Got it now in CMD.
Awaiting result of restart.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hibernate deleted but problem remains.
Still no internet connection, still restarting in a loop.
Message - Your PC will automatically start in one minute.
Seems to have difficulty connecting to services.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Concentrate on the start problem. Internet connection etc. will work once Windows is fully loaded. Take a look at the most recent Windows Cumulative or Feature Update and see if removing it solves all problems.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Corday.
Will be out for a few hours but will get to it as soon as I get back.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

As I can only work in Safe Mode, because Windows keeps restarting in normal mode,
I find that I am unable to open Updates.
Tried also to open Windows Defender to run a scan for viruses, and also tried to run Troubleshoot to see if it would identify any problems but, again, Safe Mode would not permit this.
I seem to be totally stuck at the moment.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

As you can imagine , we're all trying to avoid a Windows re-install which might be necessary. See if Defender let's you do an offline scan which would avoid a Windows startup.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

I appreciate that, like me, you are anxious to avoid a reinstall.
I am in no hurry.
Defender did not perform but Hitman Pro Premium did and it found FRST64.exe
which it labelled as Suspicious.
Options were to Delete, Quarantine, Go to location, Show information, Tool, Apply to all, Report as safe.
I used quarantine.
Other bits and pieces which might or might not be of help:
Got a message from RuntimeBroker.exe saying:
The group or resource is not in the correct state to perform the requested operation.
In msconfig it appears that most services have stopped.
I have a page open at the moment headed Advanced Options.
It offers 6 options; System Restore, Go Back To The Previous Version, System Image Recovery, Startup Repair, Command Prompt, Startup Settings.
Hope that there might be something here that might be of help.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Startup Repair and allow time to complete.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

FRST64.exe is not a suspicious file, it is the executable for FRST a tool which many help forums use to diagnose malware problems.

It may also be of help in diagnosing your startup problem if Startup Repair does not resolve things.

I can go into that in more detail when and if it becomes necessary.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Guys.

Have to go out now but machine is working away at repairs and has been for some time.
Should be completed by the time I get back tonight.
No hurry.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry to report that the repair failed.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://www.thewindowsclub.com/automatic-repair-couldnt-repair-pc


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Corday.
Plenty to work on there.
As it is after 1 am here I will hold off until later in the day to start working on the list and get some sleep first.
Thanks again.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

System Restore failed with error code Ox80070003.
Does this shed any light?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Running the Windows Update Troubleshooter might help, but System Restore is notoriously unreliable.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Success!!!
Laptop is now up and running again and I am writing now from what was the broken machine.
Having failed with System Restore in normal mode I tried again in Safe Mode going back to a date in June.
System Restore completed successfully and laptop is up and running.
I found the internet to be very sluggish in Firefox, my normal browser.
Tabs were slow to open and New Tabs would not open at all.
Then settings came up and asked for my password for Outlook mail.
Having given the correct password I was informed that there was a problem and given an error code of Ox80070426.
I read somewhere about a conflict between Windows Defender and Windows Essentials, and also about a copy of Windows not being genuine.
Laptop was purchased in PC World in Liffey Valley in Dublin and was originally a Windows 7 machine but was force upgraded by Microsoft to Windows 10.
Although still a bit sluggish, it is fantastic to have the machine running again and I really appreciate all the help and the time and trouble taken to assist me.
Very many thanks!!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Since System Restore worked, you're now faced with a conundrum. If you run Windows Update you could bring back the problem. If you don't, you could be vulnerable to attack. It would be interesting to see other opinions on this.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

I would be inclined to run Windows Update.
If it happens again hopefully I could get out of it again - with the present experience behind me.
Like yourself, Corday, I would be interested to see other opinions.
It is running quite well at the moment.
Great to have it back.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Did this problem orginally occur just after an update, or did it just occur "out of the blue".

If the latter, then it might be worth checking your machine for malware.

If you want to do that, open a topic in the *Virus, Trojan, Spyware Help* forum and do the following ....


*Download* *FRST64* to your Desktop.
Double click *Frst64.exe* to launch it.
*FRST* will start to run.
When the tool opens click Yes to disclaimer.
Press the *Scan* button.
When finished scanning 2 logs will open on your Desktop, *FRST.txt* and *Addition.txt*
*Please post them in your topic.*


If you choose to do this, please let me know and I'll be happy to look them over and see whether they show anything that may relate to your issue.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Gary.
Also for your previous help on this topic, and for your always clear and helpful links.
I thought that it might have happened out of the blue but it could have happened while attempting to update.
I am sure that it would be no harm to run the scan later today anyway.
At present I am using Malwarebytes Premium and also Hitman Pro Premium.
And Avast Free.
None are showing any signs of infection.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

A FRST scan will show things other than malware, and may (or may not) give us some kind of clue as to any issues that might have contributed to your problem.

It's an outside chance, but who knows, it might turn something up.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Apologies for delay in getting back.
Work is extremely busy at the moment.
I ran the scan last night and I noticed that my name is mentioned in a lot of places.
That prompts me to ask about how confidential the information is?
If it is safe and secure, I would appreciate if you could advise me on how to post the reports in the forum.
Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The name you see is the name you used in setting up the User/system. When I run that type of scan Corday shows, but that's because I don't use my real name and my wife's shows first name only.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

If you like, you can edit out your username when it appears, just so long as your replace it with XXXX's so I know what the filepath structures are.

If I need to provide a fix, the absence of your Username is not an insurmountable obstacle, as long as I know where it needs to be re-inserted.

To post to the Virus Trojan Spyware forum, follow the instructions in ... https://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/malware-removal-help-posting-instructions-305963.html


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, perform a clean boot, this can be done from safe mode:-

View attachment CLEAN BOOT.doc


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Jenae.
Everything seems to be in order now but I am just preparing to to send FRST64.exe reports, hopefully over the weekend.
A new topic will be opened.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sincere thanks to you,Gary, and also to Corday for clarifying that issue.
I hope to get to posting the reports over the weekend, and I don't intend to change anything.
It is a very old machine - November 2009 - and I am sure that I will have made lots of mistakes and that they will show in the reports.
I would appreciate your patience.
Also, the reports are very long and I do not mind how long it takes to analyse them.
I know that you are very busy people and I am going through an extremely busy patch myself at the moment.
I still struggle a bit with the process of posting the reports, and I probably should run a fresh up to date scan.


----------



## Jaims75 (Nov 20, 2018)

In windows repair go to startup settings try selecting option 7. If it boots without restarting it may be a driver signature causing it. Or you can try refreshing windows without clean install to get rid of old drivers.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you.
As I mentioned earlier, the original problem has been solved.
I have kept the thread open until I switch the topic to the Virus check area.
Not sure if it is a good idea to keep open, but I want to run a fresh FRST64.exe scan.
I have two problems at the moment.
I am busily engaged on a work project and, secondly, I have not yet got my head around posting the scan results.
That is probably a simple procedure and I am possibly complicating it.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Posting scan results ....


Run a scan with FRST.
Double click *Frst64.exe* to launch it.
*FRST* will start to run.
When the tool opens click Yes to disclaimer.
Press the *Scan* button.
When finished scanning 2 logs will open on your Desktop, *FRST.txt* and *Addition.txt*



Go to ... *Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help *
Click on *New Thread* to open a new topic.
Give topic an appropriate title.
Copy/Paste the content of *Frst.txt* into the post editor field.
Scroll down to *Attach Files* and click on *Manage Attachments*
In the *Upload file from your computer* click on *Browse* and browse to *Addition.txt*, then double click on it to select it.
Click *Upload* to attach it.
Scroll down and click *Close this Window* to close the attachment window.
Click *Submit New Thread* to close post editor and create you help topic.

Once finished ..... come back here, and post a link to your new topic (or just let me know that you've created one and I'll find it).


----------



## Beingdinu (Mar 9, 2016)

Its an mother issue, your fan and wifi or other onboard adpater will be in trouble.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Gary.
Will do.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Finally got back to machine yesterday.
Decided to resume by bringing machine up to date.
Alas, I no longer have a working machine, only a blank screen.
The major 1903 update seemed to go very well but the .NET Framework August updates, of which there were two, seemed to cause the problem.
Now the laptop sounds as if it is about to start up and then sounds as if it has cut out leaving a blank screen.
Machine seems to be still active but I am satisfied that it is not a backlight problem. 
I stayed up until the small hours trying different You Tube suggestions and, at one point, I got a film streaming for a short time
Was just beginning to get lost in the film when the screen went blank again.
Has remained that way since.
I knew from previous history that I was taking a risk with updates but I did not want to take the security risk of using a laptop that was out of date.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model# of this computer?
Can you boot into *Setup *(Bios)? If you can see the Bios, it's not a Backlit problem.
In the Bios, go to *Advanced *and look for *Hard Drive mode*. Is it set to *AHCI* or* Legacy/IDE *or *RAID*? If it isn't already, set it to *AHCI*, Save and Exit.
When restarting, hold down the Shift key, do this 3 times in a row and it should start the *Troubleshooting* menu where you can choose *Safe Mode*. Here you can do a *System Restore* to a time before the ,Net updates, or you can Uninstall them from Program and Features.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello and thank you.
I have just a black screen and cannot do anything.
I say that it is not a back lit problem because shining a bright light on the dark screen does not show anything.
The Toshiba Laptop model is L450D.
Holding down the shift key did not do anything.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you start the computer, do you see the Toshiba Splash screen before it goes dark, or is it always dark?
If you see the splash screen, start pressing the* F2 *key to Enter Setup (Bios) 
If the screen is always dark, try hooking up an external Monitor. Start the computer. If the fans are spinning and you see lights on the front, Hold the *FN* key and press the key with the Monitor icon on it, usually* F5* to toggle between laptop screen and external monitor.
If that fails, you can take the HDD out of the laptop and attach it to a working computer via a USB Adapter, Dock or Enclosure and be able to test the HDD and remove any files off of it.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you. 
No splash screen.
It is always dark.
I do not have a monitor.
A city centre repair shop has offered to run a free diagnostic and that could determine if the 10 year old machine is worth repairing, or even keeping.
Not sure when I will be able to get in, though.
It would be better to put any money into a new machine - in my opinion - if repairs are any way costly.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

No need to take it to a repair shop, considering the age of the computer, better to invest in a New or at least new/used laptop. 


> you can take the HDD out of the laptop and attach it to a working computer via a USB Adapter, Dock or Enclosure and be able to test the HDD and remove any files off of it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

After 10 years, computer grows a beard. :grin:


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

Try and see if you can boot from Linux on a USB.

A while back I wrote a short article at another forum on how to recover files using Puppy Linux, you just need to follow Phases 1 through to 3 in that article.

https://www.malwareremoval.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=618146#p618146

This will test whether your problem is with your OS, or with your hardware. If it's your hardware (and I suspect it is) then you won't be able to boot, however if the problem is just with your OS, then we may at least be able to recover your files, and then you can perform a clean install of Windows.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

spunk.funk said:


> No need to take it to a repair shop, considering the age of the computer, better to invest in a New or at least new/used laptop.


I understand, but I would never buy a used machine, considering the problems that can occur with a new one.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Corday said:


> After 10 years, computer grows a beard. :grin:


Thanks Corday.
You started my day with a laugh!


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Gary R said:


> Try and see if you can boot from Linux on a USB.
> 
> A while back I wrote a short article at another forum on how to recover files using Puppy Linux, you just need to follow Phases 1 through to 3 in that article.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it could be worth checking out, although I have always dreaded a clean install of Windows.
It would save the laptop for another while, though.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you laptop screen has a black when you start it, then you can't install any OS, Linux or Windows. You cannot try to recover the Windows you had etc. Only if when you start and get the Toshiba Splash screen thenboot to the Bios, can you try installing another OS. If you don't see the splash screen and cannot boot to the Bios, you can't do anything else.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

All that I have IS a black screen.


----------



## Gary R (Jul 23, 2008)

In which case it looks like it's a hardware problem. 

It sounded like it was when I gave you instructions to try Linux, but the fact that you can't even access your BIOS to boot from USB pretty much confirms it.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

So, is it finished beyond repair?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> If the screen is always dark, try hooking up an external Monitor. Start the computer. If the fans are spinning and you see lights on the front, Hold the *FN *key and press the key with the Monitor icon on it, usually *F5* to toggle between laptop screen and external monitor.


 If that works then you can replace the screen and have a working computer. But your money would be more wisely spent on a new computer instead.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

OK.
Many thanks.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Machine has been shop repaired. 
I understand that the problem was related to Motherboard/Graphics Card.
I am now in position to post FRST results to Malware Page for inspection.
Thanks.


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry, I made a mess of posting results, again.
I tried copy and paste but the number of characters was above the allowed limit.
A new scan revealed a total of 25 PUP's all to do with 10bit Advanced System Care.
Since these, and the offending programme, were removed the laptop is running far, far better and much faster.
I am happy with it's current performance.


----------

